# Casa de Su Majestad el Rey de España



## elqseva

Zdravím všechny zúčastněné;

Nevíte náhodou někdo, jaký je ustálený překlad "Casa de Su Majestad el Rey de España". Napadají mě řešení, ale v této věci není radno improvizovat....

Díky moc za případnou odpověď.


----------



## Petra123

Já si myslím, že žádný ustálený či oficiální překlad, který by bylo záhodno následovat, není (což samozřejmě neznamená, že ještě nikdy nikde nikým nebylo přeloženo).
Takže se s tím bude potřeba poprat , pokud se nepletu.


----------



## K.u.r.t

myslím, že na "Sídlo Jeho veličenstva krále Španělska" není nic špatně


----------



## Petra123

Právě že tady je potřeba dát pozor. "Casa real" je totiž označení pro královskou rodinu, viz i definice na WordReference.com.
Tenhle význam má podle mě i titulek "CASA DE S.M. EL REY" na www.casareal.es.
Nevím, o jakém kontextu mluví elqueseva, ale i tam je podle mě víc než pravděpodobné, že nejde o královo sídlo (což je mimochodem "Palacio Real").


----------



## K.u.r.t

Ještě že vedle mě v práci sedí Španěl  Takže:

- můj španělský kolega potvrzuje, že "La casa real" opravdu znamená královskou rodinu, či spíše instituci, obdoba u nás by byla například "Hrad potvrdil, že ..."

- "casa *de* su majestad ..." může sice znamenat oboje (dům i rodinu), ale bez kontextu se jedná spíše o dům, zejména díky posesivní předložce *de* (dům koho)


----------



## werrr

Casa de Su Majestad el Rey de España je instituce, která zajišťuje protokolární potřeby královské rodiny. U nás k tomu má nejblíže Kancelář prezidenta republiky.

Žádný ustálený překlad jsem nikde nenašel. Na googlu jsem objevil jen jeden dopis, který používá „Dům Jeho Veličenstva krále“.

Titul panovníka ovšem ustálený je, v současných oficiálních textech se používá „Jeho Veličenstvo král Španělska”, ve starších textech se používalo „Jeho Veličenstvo král Španělský“.


----------



## Petra123

Co takhle "Úřad Jeho Veličenstva krále (španělského)"?

Je to instituce, viz http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_de_Su_Majestad_el_Rey.


----------



## elqseva

Diky všem zúčastněným za laskavou ochotu zabývat se tímto "oříškem", jakož i za čas a intelektuální úsilí na to vynaložené. 
 Dovolil jsem si to přeložit jako "Královská kancelář Jeho Veličenstva španělského krále". Tak uvidím...
 Pokud by někoho napadlo ještě něco lepšího, tak ať si to nenechává pro sebe!
Ještě jednou díky!


----------



## elqseva

Petra123 said:


> Co takhle "Úřad Jeho Veličenstva krále (španělského)"?
> 
> Je to instituce, viz http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_de_Su_Majestad_el_Rey.


Hmmm... To je možná ještě lepší. Díky, Petro!


----------



## werrr

Petra123 said:


> Co takhle "Úřad Jeho Veličenstva krále (španělského)"?



Od poslední restaurace se používá jen *král Španělska*, nikoliv *král španělský*.

Plná forma titulu je *Jeho Veličenstvo král Španělska*, zkrácený tvar je *Jeho Veličenstvo*. *Jeho Veličenstvo král* se nepoužívá.

*Úřad* zní lépe než *dům*, ale já bych to přeložil jako *kancelář*, aby bylo jasné, že jde o instituci a ne o funkci.



			
				elqseva said:
			
		

> Královská kancelář Jeho Veličenstva španělského krále


Královská kancelář je úřad, který zajišťuje pouze výkon královské moci, takže spíše:

  *Dvorská kancelář Jeho Veličenstva krále Španělska*


Nejlepší by ale asi bylo poslat zdvořilý dotaz na španělské velvyslanectví. ;-)


----------



## elqseva

werrr said:


> Od poslední restaurace se používá jen *král Španělska*, nikoliv *král španělský*.
> 
> Plná forma titulu je *Jeho Veličenstvo král Španělska*, zkrácený tvar je *Jeho Veličenstvo*. *Jeho Veličenstvo král* se nepoužívá.
> 
> *Úřad* zní lépe než *dům*, ale já bych to přeložil jako *kancelář*, aby bylo jasné, že jde o instituci a ne o funkci.
> 
> 
> Královská kancelář je úřad, který zajišťuje pouze výkon královské moci, takže spíše:
> 
> *Dvorská kancelář Jeho Veličenstva krále Španělska*
> 
> 
> Nejlepší by ale asi bylo poslat zdvořilý dotaz na španělské velvyslanectví. ;-)


Smekám před hloubkou znalostí faktografických i obratností jazykovou! Návrh "Dvorská kancelář..." se mi zamlouvá velice a nápad obrátit se s dotazem na velvyslanectví Španělska je téměř geniální. Škoda, že nenapadl dříve mě samotného... 
Díky moc!
Jakmile budu mít "v rukou" odpověď, připojím ji k této diskusi.


----------

